# 4' Windmill (yard Toy)



## 007 (Apr 8, 2015)

I made this 48" long wind mill out of aluminum scrap I had around the shop. The 2' aluminum fan blade was found on ebay for $20 shipped. The hardware is all stainless steel. 4  7/8 bearings are used in two bearing blocks that are holding the blade and holding the windmill beam. The slightest breeze rotates the windmill and if the breeze turns a little heavier ie 2 MPH or so the blade rotates quietly. It's mounted on a 16' aluminum flag pole that is cemented into the ground. It's 100% serviceable and made with my new Grizzly G0759 mill. It's painted John Deere green and yellow.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Andre (Apr 8, 2015)

Very cool. I made a windmill with a 3' blade, with bearings they really spin!


----------



## francist (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice! I played around with blade designs for wind turbines (also yard toys) some years ago but I like the adaptive re-use of parts on yours. Very cool.

-frank


----------



## fixit (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool now you gotta make AL disk with magnets in it that spins passed a coil that's hooked up to a LED or better yet a battery that feeds a LED. I did it really works & looks neat in the dark.

fixit


----------



## 007 (Apr 8, 2015)

fixit said:


> Cool now you gotta make AL disk with magnets in it that spins passed a coil that's hooked up to a LED or better yet a battery that feeds a LED. I did it really works & looks neat in the dark.
> 
> fixit


Your not the first person to tell me to hang lights off of it. I will need to study the idea further...


----------

